# joshbaker14t's frog-ish thread



## joshbaker14t (Jun 11, 2012)

Boredom led me to start this thread, I will post some full tank shots and frog pictures. My current collection includes 5 orange galacs, 4 red galacs, and 2 yellow galacs. I am picking up one more red this weekend and hunting some more yellows. Hopefully one day they will breed and I can spread the word on Galactonotus...


----------



## joshbaker14t (Jun 11, 2012)

This is my yellow galact viv...18 cube with built in drain and mist king, led lighting blah blah blah







Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## joshbaker14t (Jun 11, 2012)

This is my 18x18x24 red galac viv that I got at xmas...same misting and such







Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## joshbaker14t (Jun 11, 2012)

and the oranges also 18x18x24







Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## joshbaker14t (Jun 11, 2012)

This is my main setup. It is a slab of granite in my office that holds 2 18x18x24 and the 18 cube. There is a mistking that runs across the top, drain across the bottom, and FF storage underneath...



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN (Sep 17, 2012)

Awesome...I love galacs!
What do you cover your substrate with?
Sphagnum and leaf litter?


----------



## joshbaker14t (Jun 11, 2012)

As an overheating safety, I installed a exhaust fan in the ceiling that is controlled by a line voltage thermostat you can see on the wall behind the tanks. It kicks on when the temp in the room gets over 75. Works well...



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## joshbaker14t (Jun 11, 2012)

notEZbeingGREEN said:


> Awesome...I love galacs!
> What do you cover your substrate with?
> Sphagnum and leaf litter?


correct, I also have a small section of moss in the front of each tank...


----------



## joshbaker14t (Jun 11, 2012)

This is my mist king setup. I found it works much better when the reservoir is above the nozzles. The first tank has a double nozzle, I am waiting on parts to switch them all over.. Runs on a mist king seconds timer



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## joshbaker14t (Jun 11, 2012)

Bug storage...



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## joshbaker14t (Jun 11, 2012)

This is my other tank, its a 12x30x16 sliding door with drain and reptifogger... wondering what I'm going to put in here



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## joshbaker14t (Jun 11, 2012)

I have a 5 gallon grow out tank above the slider and storage below...





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Harpo (Nov 9, 2012)

Cool tanks. I like the second one and the last one a lot. Thanks for sharing. (Digging the exhaust fan too, nice feature)


----------



## papafrogger (Oct 21, 2012)

Keep me in the loop when they start mating. I love galacs!!


----------



## Elliot (Apr 6, 2011)

You know, if you started this thread because you are bored, you have a problem. You don't have enough frogs! Get those Galacts breeding and sell the offspring off. Then use the money to build more vivs and get more frogs. That will solve your boredom problem. You know those buildings that people build in their backyard for there frogs? Get your self one of those, fill it with frogs and get them busy. That will solve your boredom so much that you might have to quit everything else you do


----------



## joshbaker14t (Jun 11, 2012)

Some current shots. The frogs are at my parents for a while until I get me new place set up for them. Here is my current set-up and a few frog pics...


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Nice. I was wondering when you were gonna post new pics.


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

very cool stuff! I really love your frogs and tanks wish I had tanks with those dimensions, i'm stuck with 10gallons and a few 12x12x18 for the moment...


----------



## joshbaker14t (Jun 11, 2012)

My black Friday golden galactonotus tank...









Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## joshbaker14t (Jun 11, 2012)

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## joshbaker14t (Jun 11, 2012)

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

I think it's great you've chosen to focus on galactonotus! Cool to see people dedicated to a particular species. And a great thing for the hobby


----------



## Phyllobates (Dec 12, 2008)

Love galacts. Very cool.

What's in the wire cage to the left of your vivs? Ferret? Chin? Sugar glider?

Chris


----------



## joshbaker14t (Jun 11, 2012)

Phyllobates said:


> Love galacts. Very cool.
> 
> What's in the wire cage to the left of your vivs? Ferret? Chin? Sugar glider?
> 
> Chris


It was my ferrets, since re-homed. Thanks for the compliments.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## joshbaker14t (Jun 11, 2012)

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Giga (Mar 31, 2011)

joshbaker14t said:


> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


Pretty cool though what morph is that again I forgot, "ghost"


----------



## joshbaker14t (Jun 11, 2012)

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

I also like your choice for a single species. The galac are often underrated, but these frogs are gorgeous. If I had space, they would be my first choice among medium-large size frogs.


----------



## joshbaker14t (Jun 11, 2012)

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## joshbaker14t (Jun 11, 2012)

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## joshbaker14t (Jun 11, 2012)

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## joshbaker14t (Jun 11, 2012)

My new frog room.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aldross (Dec 30, 2013)

If only my wife would agree thats how my living room would look after tax refund.


----------



## joshbaker14t (Jun 11, 2012)

Aldross said:


> If only my wife would agree thats how my living room would look after tax refund.


Don't feel bad, I only got a tiny little room in the basement.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## joshbaker14t (Jun 11, 2012)

That color is jungle green fyi...

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

joshbaker14t said:


> That color is jungle green fyi...
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


It fits in well with the frog tanks! My bedroom/jungle might get repainted soon

John


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Nice room ya got there Josh.


----------



## mfsidore (Oct 10, 2012)

I'm going to take a random gues and say that you really like galactonotus?


----------



## joshbaker14t (Jun 11, 2012)

mfsidore said:


> I'm going to take a random gues and say that you really like galactonotus?


While you are correct, I like the idea of being able to concentrate on one species. Though my collection is only 26 frogs, most of which I see every day, the diversity is amazing. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## zreedman (Apr 8, 2006)

Josh, Can I ask what LED lights you are using. I'm in the market and have been doing some research, it would be nice to get a prospective that isn't just for aqarium.

Awesome frog room btw!

Thanks


----------



## joshbaker14t (Jun 11, 2012)

zreedman said:


> Josh, Can I ask what LED lights you are using. I'm in the market and have been doing some research, it would be nice to get a prospective that isn't just for aqarium.
> 
> Awesome frog room btw!
> 
> Thanks


Thanks, the taller tanks have exo terra tops with 13w jungle dawn leds(2 in each). The shorter tanks have marineland double bright leds. And my two ten gallons have marineland single bright leds.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------

